#ubuntu-budgie 2017-08-14
<p7f> And some programs, like inkscape and qucs, don't look native.. they show like a very old gui
<p7f> hi: i rebooted and nothing was working... i could not even open start menu... i had to delete dconf folder (i assume something was corrupt)
<p7f> Any hints on not native looking of applications? also icons look strange
<fossfreedom> p7f, UB 17.04? or did you install just budgie-desktop?  screenshot? Create a new account and login - if all is ok then something screwy with your current account
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-08-15
<anony11> Hello folks
<anony11> I have question, since i guess it's OPEN SOURCE
<anony11> Is the logo, open source?
<anony11> I want to use it, for a non Gnu+Linux related project
<anony11> I can add the source if you want...
<fossfreedom> anony11, it is CC-BY-SA-4.0 licensed.  So please adhere to that license for your project.
<anony11> Ok, i'm using it for a LGBT bondage site, thanks
<anony11> Hi, i encountered a problem, when i launch the distro from efi, it just launches grub
<anony11> /EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.efi
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-13
<Krenair6>                                                   
<Krenair6>                                                   
<Krenair6>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<Hobbyboy17>                                                   
<sjums>                                                   
<ExeciN5>                                                   
<Guest3457>                     _..._
<yoink4> |                     __oooo
<yoink4> |                   //  /. . o
<yoink4> |                 / /  |  . . o
<yoink4> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<yoink4> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<yoink4> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<yoink4> |               | /  |   ______________________
<yoink4> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<yoink4> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<yoink4> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<yoink4> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<yoink4> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<yoink4> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<yoink4> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<yoink4> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<yoink4> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<yoink4> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<yoink4> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  JEWS            |
<yoink4> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<yoink4> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<yoink4> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<yoink4> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<richvdh17> |                     __oooo
<richvdh17> |                   //  /. . o
<richvdh17> |                 / /  |  . . o
<yoink4> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<richvdh17> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<yoink4> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<richvdh17> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<yoink4> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<richvdh17> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<richvdh17> |               | /  |   ______________________
<yoink4> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<yoink4> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<richvdh17> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<yoink4> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<richvdh17> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<yoink4> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<richvdh17> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<yoink4> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<richvdh17> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<yoink4> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<richvdh17> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<yoink4> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<yoink4> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<richvdh17> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<richvdh17> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<yoink4> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<richvdh17> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<yoink4> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<richvdh17> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<yoink4> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<richvdh17> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<yoink4> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<richvdh17> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  JEWS            |
<yoink4> |           |/  \|
<richvdh17> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<richvdh17> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<richvdh17> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<richvdh17> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<richvdh17> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<richvdh17> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<richvdh17> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<richvdh17> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<richvdh17> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<richvdh17> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<richvdh17> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<richvdh17> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<richvdh17> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<richvdh17> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<richvdh17> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<richvdh17> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<richvdh17> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<richvdh17> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<richvdh17> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<richvdh17> |           |/  \|
<guest354617> |                     __oooo
<guest354617> |                   //  /. . o
<Cajs22> |                     __oooo
<Cajs22> |                   //  /. . o
<Cajs22> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Cajs22> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<HollyW00d21> |                     __oooo
<HollyW00d21> |                   //  /. . o
<HollyW00d21> |                 / /  |  . . o
<HollyW00d21> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<HollyW00d21> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<HollyW00d21> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<HollyW00d21> |               | /  |   ______________________
<HollyW00d21> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<HollyW00d21> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<HollyW00d21> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<HollyW00d21> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<HollyW00d21> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<HollyW00d21> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<HollyW00d21> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<HollyW00d21> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<HollyW00d21> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<HollyW00d21> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<HollyW00d21> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<HollyW00d21> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<HollyW00d21> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<HollyW00d21> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<HollyW00d21> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<HollyW00d21> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<HollyW00d21> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<HollyW00d21> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<HollyW00d21> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<HollyW00d21> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<HollyW00d21> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<HollyW00d21> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<HollyW00d21> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<HollyW00d21> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<HollyW00d21> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<HollyW00d21> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<HollyW00d21> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<HollyW00d21> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<HollyW00d21> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<HollyW00d21> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<HollyW00d21> |           |/  \|
<ccha> hello
<ccha> is there any keyboard layout widget?
<ccha> I want to swith kb layout without using shorcut
<lbft18> Allah is doing
<lbft18> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<lbft18> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<lbft18> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<trobotham28> Allah is doing
<trobotham28> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<trobotham28> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<foamz15> Allah is doing
<foamz15> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<foamz15> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<KDDLB7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<kaptin1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Taylor16> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Nevolution25> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Slade20> ­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pugabyte4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theresajayne19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raito_Bezarius28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<LewsThanThree14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<urdh2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-14
<Madbrad2004>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Dan_au9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ckeltz23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<foxcookie>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<iw00t13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<johnlage26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Soni25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Soni25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hook54321a>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hook54321a>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r00tobo5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zaberdampfer>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Atlas6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Henry_Jia18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<acronix20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<acronix20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<LuK133720>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest85043>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest85043>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Brace0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ddstreet10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ddstreet10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xuanrui>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<DataComputist>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bolt15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tools1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<barq12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ryuzaki>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<soahccc>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Some_Person29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<justJanne8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-15
<kasa>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<RaptorJesus22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest528>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tigrmesh19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thomas15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thomas15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest29805>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest29805>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<andries28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<F4RR3LL>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Lymia9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jim22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<samfty>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<samfty>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<samfty>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<samfty>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<onur26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<johnny565>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CGML29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<th3bmw>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<SkIzZaTo>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Moyst27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<apetresc14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Redfoxmoon18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bairdmich>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest68341>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<VampiricPadraig>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<anderson19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Randy3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Randy3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<andirc5089>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-16
<miklcct9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Shibe17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hggdh> fossfreedom: available for a quick chat?
<Looking>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Zx313>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ensyde>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Iciloo15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GigabytePro26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GigabytePro26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ms782129>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tripleslash27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tripleslash27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mist17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Hink>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<boser23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<boser23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<miklcct11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Asorailahd>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<^MillerBoss>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<modin2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Patrick2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grubles12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r00tobo26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<th3bmw>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<adamg>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<adamg>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-17
<lutki_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<davidebeatrici19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ynyounuo2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hammer06513>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<insidious25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GingerGeek8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<cheshire_cat>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<n0nada14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<CoJaBo13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grossing26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<prettymuchbryce1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grubles6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Maven_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grubles15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dodobrain>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dodobrain>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<adamg>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<michagogo7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mniip21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<channels> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<klx``7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<JStoker2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<deetwelve26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Erenzie8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<steven3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<K0HAX20> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<christophegx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<jhutchins7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ramsey0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<r00t11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<jorrakay21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ululate> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<L0S> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<the_madman9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Zalabaslea> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest98146> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<y0sh25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ghoti15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<belak20> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<hvxgr18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<MikeoftheEast> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<MeiR25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<c0ded> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Matthew_10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Zooklubba12> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<moved> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<thevdude6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tcsc19> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Algernop11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<woddf25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<RoyK27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest85043> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<HeinzBoettjer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<jorrakay23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-18
<Guest78229> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<pskosinski6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Maven_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Lausefuchs19> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Zalabaslea> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Turska-15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<kspencer0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<aphex`> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<todevil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<apollojustice9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mt3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<webpigeon17> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<anzuof0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<wodencafe6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<zenguy-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<boredguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<vdamewood> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<emerson21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Kilo`byte> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest73077> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nosbig18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<jpX> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<dfgg4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Shnaw> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Asorailahd> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jwhisnant16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Evidlo1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<surfist10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<junction00> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Whooa2115> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<niek> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<e15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<talisein18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<zhongfu2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pheizax> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<some_weirdo2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<zyley> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jackmcbarn14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<James_T29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nullrouted> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<webbyz> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Goldman605> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<heinrich599117> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<plonk22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<patate15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kepler_mach5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Matthew_19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Zapy25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mar77i_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<guest3546> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Please> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<catfuneral> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<liste25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ramsey8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<deltab11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<marig> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<timfi> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<BruceS14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<dp328> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<xboner> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-19
<L23522> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Kronuz8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Tycale> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<We> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<lbft19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<theShirbiny> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<RyZum> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rohan11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nortoh> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rwg26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<em> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<justJanne24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<yano28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<submain> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<calcul0n> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Turska-24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<suim4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<fireworks29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<sabre1041> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest89349> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Colti10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ktr26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Cajs2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Croepha23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<^v> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<theresajayne7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<k6ka15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nhandler18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest1934> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<junction00> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<noah0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rud0lf23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pierte> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<msm18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest23058> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<connection> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Lymia21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<msm27> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Checking> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<tigermousr7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ensyde> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<circle> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ccallahan15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Neobenedict> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<varesa> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Hobby24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Sitri> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CrunchyChewie13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
